# Sad Reality -- Please Read



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Hope you all don't mind I post this here, if you do, I'll gladly delete it but I just wanted to share. Sunday night a fellow teenager posted about me on this "wonderful" world of facebook. 
They said: "he's dating someone who shows goats. shes ugly and he's a --" I was pretty wound up about it because I didn't even know the people talking about me but when I thought about it... They used showing goats like it's a bad thing (funny thing is, is that one of the girls raises pigs!!) ? Hahah, my goats are my life. They give me unconditional love. Showing goats to me, could never ever be a bad thing!
I won't go into details but I was also bullied in elementary for having goats. I guess some people just don't understand. Just had to share my story, because as much as I love being a farm girl, I guess most people just disagree. I don't care. I ignored the post, laughed it off. I think someone needs to come up with some new insults! ? 
Just an FYI, it was reported to my school as a bullying incident and it was deleted. As far as I know that it all they did, nothing further happened to these particular girls.
Bless you all and thank you for letting me share!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: It is sad how society is now. Sorry for the bullies around you. Good that you just brush it off. One day everyone will be grown up and _maybe_ then they will realize how ignorant they are.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just showing off their immaturity, you are bigger than they are.
:hug:

Ignorant is right!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

:hug: :hug: that is horrible... It is so unpleasant that there are people like that around...and that the internet facilitates their behavior... but at least you can come here where nothing is valued more than your care and love for your babies... We see you as a knowledgeable compassionate individual..... oh and I looked at your blog and whoever they are are very wrong... you are beautiful!  I know you laughed it off but still... maybe an opinion contrary to theirs will be nice .
M.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:hug: I'm sorry , the same thing has happened to me when I was told by some guys I wasn't good enough for my boyfriend, they are immature and most likely just jealous. I'm proud to be a goat girl, and I think I'm perfectly good enough, as are you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tara... I'm sorry that you have to deal with such awful and small minded people/ I was in your shoes when I was in school....my family was very poor, and we raised our own food...I was called names for living on a small farm and raised goats, we used them for milk, kids for meat and profit as well as any number of fowl for eggs and meat. AND I went to a very small country school that always seemed to have the windows open when the dairy cow _farmers_ were spreading manure in the fields......*small minded people don't deserve any recognition for their insults* easier said than done but I found it best to try and ignore them and as far as the comment made that " you're ugly and he's...what? a "hunk"... You my dear are FAR from unattractive and if the guy you're dating is a good looking enough for some smartass to make such a rude comment, consider the source and know that nasty comments are stemmed from jealousy. And...don't ever choose to do any different than what you love because of someone's bullying...it's not worth the heartache. One little last tidbit to sorta make you feel better...in years down the road at your 1st class reunion, you'll see those same small minded and jealous people again AND I can almost guarantee you that they will still be small minded and ended up in a much different situation than what they expected. What comes around goes around and often twice over. :hug:


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

It's sad that people can be so mean. I happen to agree with you that your goats are a good thing. Those girls are probably pretty lonely and insecure if they have to put someone else down to make themselves feel better. I know it's hard, but you should feel sorry for them. You sound like a very mature girl who has a lot going for her.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Oh, and I have to add that I agree with Miranda. I looked at your blog and you are beautiful. They are either jealous or don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh high school, do NOT miss those days. You are very strong for ignoring it, I remember crying almost every day after school. Im sure it is hard to see it now, but I belive all that crap made me into a very strong person. And one day all of them will be out of your life. I know it is hard since it is going on right now and is a pain in your butt, but one day you will look back at it and see how the sadness was such a waist of time. And youll most likely look at them, after they no longer have their mommy and daddy to take care of them and see how much of a waist they really are.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Let me speak to you as a 60yo. 
I was not lucky enough to have goats as a teenager. My parents wanted us to have a *better* life and became professionals and moved us to an upscale neighborhood. But I never lost the country girl that lived in my heart.
The only people who criticize others are those who are insecure and weak.
I just attended my 40th high school reunion and ya know what? I was surrounded by *sorority types* who would not give me the time of day back then. They all wanted to hear about our life style and making cheese and butter and growing our own foods. I was the popular one. I was envied for not working 9-5 in the same old job just for insurance benefits.

(There were still a few who acted like their poop don't stink but I have to feel sorry for anyone who has stayed that way for so many years. They really seem rediculous now.)

Try not to let them get you down. I know social networks can have their upside but I stick with folks (like TGS) who understand. Good thing my kids are grown cuz they would hate me for the way I would limit their exposure to it.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well said Luvmyherd from the same age bracket. :wink: 

No goats back then, but I was bullied in jr high (or is it jr low) When we moved to the city it was cowboy boots when not at school. I was made fun of in high school for wearing my grandmother's dresses but I loved them. Way back then we couldnt wear pants.
Keep your head up girl, always with a smile & a kind word, bite your tongue if needed; never stoop to their level.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry that they are bullying you. I have always been told growing up (by my dad) to turn the other cheek, that gives them 3 chances (my dad is a big cut up). It is always the ones that have bigger problems that try to take it out on others that are happy with their life. Never let them get you down. 

I got picked on some when I was younger (elementary/mid school time) mainly because I was home schooled for a couple years due to health reasons. I was very lucky though to go to a small school and high school was not too bad. If it makes you feel better when I went to my 10 year reunion some time ago. All of the mean people had changed for the worse. I completely believe in Karma and the law of 3. It did appear that all the bullies had a pretty hard life after school and did not enjoy their own company. The ones of us they picked on had blossomed into great human beings.

One girl that I was friends with had been home schooled until her last few years of high school. She never could say anything bad about anyone and always has positive thoughts and words to say about everyone/thing. They were so mean to her it broke my heart. I would always stand up for her and to this day even though we live many states away we are still there for each other and best friends for life.

Just remember everything you are exposed to makes you who you are and you are only given what you can handle (even if it seems like more). You are an outstanding individual that people should appreciate the opportunity just to know you. 

One of my favorite quotes "To the world you may just be one, but to one you may be the world!"


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

DDFN, that is great about the "3 cheeks"...love your dad's sense of humor. :wink: 

RowdyKidz: You have received soooo much good advice in the previous posts! Seriously read it all & take it to heart. I checked out your blog & you are one of those girls that others will be jealous of...it's their way of making themselves feel better!!! 
I'm ummm...mid-thirties.... and a couple of girls from high school (not friends!!!) recently admitted that they didn't really dislike me back then, they were just jealous because they liked the guy I dated! 

The fact is, that you already have it so much more "together" than they do, and you are going to "bump" into them later in life, and it will suddenly become clear, what their spitefulness got them...they will look 20 years older than you! LOL!!! I've decided that it really ages people to be like that!

I also raise pigs, and I'm eating a bowl of cereal with goat milk that I milked out this morning...ewww, gross... :laugh:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened. It is so common nowadays though, I don't understand how people can not understand how harmful they can be when the speak/write about others. I am with you in this boat. I was bullied all through elementary and high school over having goats. It's no fun, and I've tried turning the other cheek...but there was one particular incident that made me boil over and I actually stood up in class and shouted at the idiot infront of everyone I was so ticked off. He was afraid of me after that lol and never said a word to me, and I actually got a lot of respect from it after that...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sure I have never been teased about goats like you have since in all honesty I really don't get out enough to even get teased about it. I used to be referred to a the goat girl. They would laugh and say goats are good for nothing or good for sex. YUCK. They even had the guts to ask me if my milking sanction was used for such things. Keep your head up though. Goats beat any hog or dog any day. Forget them honestly they aren't even worth the breath if they are going to bully you over such petty things like the animals you have. I bet they are just jealous you guys have such awesome "pets".


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

just rember we love you .i see pic of you all time no ugly girl in your pic.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

We've hd that happen, and much as I say to the 2 legged kids - be proud - they still get bothered. They don't always get it - though they are coming around. People say to me - your the goatwoman - I say thats me and I wear the badge with honor as they are wonderful animals. They keep more people alive worldwide and yet hidden for fear what others might think. Well, children of presidents and royalty alike have driven in goat and carts, there are post cards of goats and carts in PA Zoo, Central park, UK worldwide. Goats have provided muscle, meat milk and clothing. So they are an animal to be proud to own. IF you show that it bothers you - it adds fuel to their fire. Be proud - Goats are truly noble and wonderful creatures.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you all for all the amazing advice. I wish I could say it wasn't a problem still, but sadly it is. But you know, I am just going to let it go. There's really no use fighting it. I think this girl's just trying to start pointless drama because my boyfriend is her ex. But, sometimes (as I told my boyfriend and his ex) you just need to let go and let the past lie.

And, she is really no better than me. She lives on a farm as well and raises pigs.

I just wish there were more open minded people in this world. My grandfather used to be a huge local farmer. I have the hugest respect for farmers. Work their butts off in 90 degree weather to harvest crops and plant and so on. We wouldn't be alove without them (but it would be pretty funny to see the city folks try to raise livestock and crops -- hah!)

Sometimes, it's just necessary to realize you have to pick your own battles. :wink: And trying to slam me through my GOATS? Someone is stretching things a bit I guess, ah well.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree. Pigs are no better (and no worse) than goats. I just happen to prefer goats  She has no right to judge you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some people.. are very ignorant about goats.... :angry: all they see is goat cartoons ... making the goats out to be bottle cap eaters and no good...which is the farthest from the truth..... so people... get the wrong Idea's about them... Goats a beautiful animals and need more credit than that.... I raised a couple of pigs once and that was it ...once....they were stinky.... they sunburn easy ...are harder to deal with than goats.... escape from their pen.. because they rooted out...destroy everything.... :roll: 

This is a scary thing but has happened....about pigs.. If they get a taste for meat and blood.... they may in some circumstances .. attack and eat people.... :shocked: 

These people are so wrong....don't worry about being teased about having goats...I have been as well ...until I show them my goats...

We know the truth about them...they are wonderful and the teasers are missing out on something so good...you are better than them... if they have to tease you on Facebook...they must need help and attention..... Keep your head up high and be proud.... you are a goat owner.... I am :thumb: :grouphug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

And that's what we're here for, to change people opinions on these wonderful animals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> And that's what we're here for, to change people opinions on these wonderful animals.


 :thumbup: :hi5: :grouphug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so sorry you experienced that. In our area it is very cool to show goats-our FFA is a big thing here--so you tell those kids around you they just aren't country enough-lol

:grouphug: Huggs to you--you have the right attitude, you keep your chin up! Do what makes YOU happy-you will be much more settled and peaceful at the end of the day than those kids will be!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am 65, and I think you have a wonderful life. It's a shame people have to be so nasty, but you are handling it right. Move on and don't be nasty yourself. I was raised in cities, and didn't get to have goats until I retired. There is so much to learn from raising animals, you get to do it now. And you are beautiful. Don't let the jerks get you down.


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

I had a similar thing happen in high school. A girl was really jealous because I was dating her ex-boyfriend and she was mean and nasty to me.

Let's just say that what goes around comes around, because she had a few hard things happen in her life later on and I actually felt sorry for her, even though she made my life heck for a year or so.

Just ignore her. I know it hurts, but she isn't worth your energy. As a little time passes, it will hurt less and you'll move on. The fact that she's so mean and small-minded is going to make things hard for her in the long run.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I will be starting high school in August. Throughout middle school I was never 'accepted' in society. Even in FFA! That's kinda why I joined FFA to find a place where I could feel accepted and be happy. Boy was I WRONG! They treat me like I don't know anything (even though I was ranked 3rd in my class). The kids act like they are better than everyone and the FFA leader is lazy. When I did livestock judging, he expected us to learn the material on our own. he wouldn't even put effort into teaching us. Finally, a boy that raises cattle and pigs stepped up to the plate and tried to teach us how to judge them. I still really don't get it...
You are not alone in this battle. Just keep doing what you're doing and everything will be ok.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You've gotten really good advice here. I can feel the love flow through this forum!

Remember! The BEST revenge is to live well. Make good/smart choices in the years to come and then when your "reunions" come around you'll have some great things to talk about.

Also, as a member of the "older" girls club, lol. We learned this as children "sticks and stones may break my bones, but WORDS will never harm me"...if you really want to make them crazy act like you never saw the post...say, "I read things that are relevant and uplifting". Being ignored makes them crazy. :thumbup:


----------

